
“If you don't think Lambda School is a great thing, you're probably an asshole - taytus
https://twitter.com/justinkan/status/1083124913622343680
======
JohnFen
If you think people are assholes because they don't share your opinion on
something, then you are definitely an asshole.

------
masonic
During a course, I saw Austen call a student a "Nazi" (!) for suggesting that
idle chatter be moved off the Slack channel reserved for homework questions to
the general Slack channel.

I never took another course there.

